# Sad to Leave Puppy Alone :(



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi All, 

I'm back with another question (haha as predicted) :aktion033:

I am scheduled to leave Arthur 9 - 4 on Thursday because of uni  I dont know how he is going to react or what to do since I will have to leave food down for him instead of feeding him as normal .... 

How do you guys generally feel when leaving your pups and how do they respond?:huh:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

It's never any fun leaving a fluff, whether they are 8 months old or 8 years old  . Bella is heartbreaking to watch and listen to when I leave. I honestly hate it. She and I spend nearly everyday all day together so we are both a bit attached. I would place him in his play area (safe gated area - not a crate), with access to safe toys, plenty of water, plenty of food (because of his age) and his potty pad. I'd also leave the tv on for noise and sight.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm not sure how old your puppy is but I would also put him in a xpen or gated safe area. Make sure he has a bed, pee pad (if you use them), toys (none that he can swallow), water and food. I always give my pups a treat right as I'm leaving because then they are busy eating the treat right when I walk out the door. Now my two look forward to the treat when I leave in the morning for work. I also leave the radio on for noise. It is hard but it gets easier every time you have to leave and it is actually good for your puppy to start to learn how to be alone for a little while and be independent.


----------



## angel_chow (Aug 1, 2012)

It is difficult. My baby used to bark (or cry) a lot when i leave her but when i started saying "i'll see you later" instead of "bye", she has never barked ever. I leave her with lots of water and food as well. She waits for me before she poops & pee. ❤


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It is so hard to leave your puppy, but you have to some times. The advice from Lindsay and Bridget is what I'd do also. I work from home, so I'm with them, most of the time. When they were puppies, I did exactly as Lindsay and Bridget said. Puppy will probably sleep a lot while you're away.


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

I have the xpen all set up and ready to go ! i had to tape it to the floor because he was jumping it around and i thnk a bougth those light self assembled ones  bad mistake but it will do for now. 

the issue i have is that he makes really sad whining sounds when I go and i cant help but worry that he will hurt himself when im gone ... sigh. it feels like i have a little child.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Stinks leaving them. I usually try to get a neighbor to come check on him/let him out at some point on the few occasions I've had to leave him for a long period. But even if you can't do that, he'll be ok! I know with my guy, you'd never know the difference between when I leave for 5 mins or 5 hours, his excitement to see me is the same!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

When we leave I give Jasmine a treat and say "We'll be back" and Jasmine is too busy eating her treat to really know we left. I have realized if I don't make a big issue about leaving then Jasmine is ok.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Like Angel Chow said, I did start very early saying, "Mommy will be back soon" and that is our cue for him not to try to charge the door or cry and it calms him. When I say it he goes to his bed and lies down. He really knows it as a cue and helps both of us.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Arthur is so young to be left alone that long---so be sure & get up extra early & PLAY, PLAY, PLAY to wear him out! Do it again when you get home!
Is there a neighbor who can look in on him around mid-day? That would be ideal. Lisi tends to rip up her pads when I am gone very long. Be sure & close any doors where he might get in trouble (like bathroom) when you are gone if he accidently gets out of his pen. Lisi has figured out how to knock the gate down so goes directly to the bathroom to tug at the toilet paper---so I always check to make sure the door is closed before leaving.
Good luck!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

It really is hard to leave them, I know how you feel. But everyone has given you great advice and leaving the TV on is something I do if I have to leave. As others have suggested it would be good to have someone come in to check on him also.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I think I would practice leaving him, maybe for 30 minutes at a time before Thursday. Play, play play first, then leave him for a short period you may find out how he'll react or if there is anything that he can get into trouble with. I agree it would be ideal to have someone check on him during the day.

(make sure he can't tear at the tape...just a thought.)


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Maglily said:


> I think I would practice leaving him, maybe for 30 minutes at a time before Thursday. Play, play play first, then leave him for a short period you may find out how he'll react or if there is anything that he can get into trouble with. I agree it would be ideal to have someone check on him during the day.
> 
> (make sure he can't tear at the tape...just a thought.)


You've gotten great suggestions from everyone. I was going to say the same thing about practicing leaving him first--do a few shorter trial runs, building up to the 7 hours on Thursday. When you leave, don't make a big fuss, and don't get emotional. Just say, matter-of-factly, "I'll be back." Good luck--I know how hard it is to leave your baby!!


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello! 

I left him today for about 2.5 hours and it didn't end up very well. He peed in the right place though  however he didn't eat at all, I did feed him about 1.5 hours before I left and when I came
Back he was whining ... I wonder if he had been whining the whole time? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

The not eating is a bit of a problem since he is so young and hypoglycemia risks are a real threat. Is there any way someone can check on him during the day?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh and there are little "heart beat bears" that he might enjoy. It gives off the sensation of a heart beat, so it could help him to relax a bit.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

When I leave Pipper, I give him a kong filled with treats and peanut butter. You can freeze it ahead of time. Licking the frozen peanut butter will keep him busy for a while. All I have to do is get my purse out and Pipper runs in his crate all excited because he knows he is going to get something good!


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi! I actually am trying that right now the kong is In the freezer as I type this! And my grandma has agreed to come and check on him but when I say check that's all I mean. 

She is a bit afraid of dogs and wont pick him up but has agreed to put the dog food down? I don't know if this will help but it may!!! 

I'll keep you guys updated 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I forgot to mention if you put kibble in the kong with just a bit of treats, he will think its all treats but you're actually getting him to eat his food too


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Even though he was wining when you came back, he probably wasn't wining the whole time you were gone. My basset hound Loco starts howling when you get to the door and you would think that is all she does when your gone but she doesn't, she sleeps. Loco had bad separation anxiety and we thought we would never be able to leave her but we worked at and took time but now she is completely fine at home when we aren’t there. You can also try leaving for a little bit today and hanging by a window or the door for like 5-10 minutes (where he can't see or hear you) to see if you can hear him. I think he will be fine and the more you do it and give him treats and a kong, he will get used to it and be okay with it. It just takes time.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

First a question, what the heck is a kong?

I also leave the TV or radio on for Louie. My girlfriend doesn't understand me doing this even though I explained it to her. She thinks I am crazy doing this but I know better. Even while I am home Louie is less likely to bark at every little noise when there is some background noise whether it be TV or radio. But when the house is quiet every little noise outside can get him barking no matter what the sound is. It may also help that I have two cats roaming around the house, he may not feel so lonely knowing there are other four legged critters wandering around with him.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I don't know Arthurs age but I have left Miss Daisy months after her spay (she must have been 8 mths or so) in her exersice pen (8'x8' - I think, maybe bigger) with her wee wee pad, food, water, toys, and bed. I had a puppy relaxation cd playing on repeat so that she would have calming music on while I was out with hubbie for at most 4 hours. At first she was not happy and would howl.... but she got used to it, drank some water, eat a piece of kibble or two and then went to sleep - all viewed from my cell phone on the web cam I had set up. We never left her often but I have to say that the web cam ($75 at bestbuy) was one of the best investments I ever made. It set my heart at ease and honestly, Miss Daisy learned to enjoy her alone time. 

If he is really young, I would ask a neighbor or friend to come and check on him every few hours to make sure that he is not low on sugar, etc. Also, It wouldn't hurt to invest in a web cam. I loved it when I had it up and running. Now Miss Daisy goes everywhere with me so I don't have much need for it.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Rocks said:


> First a question, what the heck is a kong?
> 
> I also leave the TV or radio on for Louie. My girlfriend doesn't understand me doing this even though I explained it to her. She thinks I am crazy doing this but I know better. Even while I am home Louie is less likely to bark at every little noise when there is some background noise whether it be TV or radio. But when the house is quiet every little noise outside can get him barking no matter what the sound is. It may also help that I have two cats roaming around the house, he may not feel so lonely knowing there are other four legged critters wandering around with him.


Hi Jerry. A kong is a very durable hard rubber chew toy that is hollow inside so you can stuff it with food, treats peanut butter etc. They come in different shapes and sizes.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> Hi Jerry. A kong is a very durable hard rubber chew toy that is hollow inside so you can stuff it with food, treats peanut butter etc. They come in different shapes and sizes.



Did they really name it that or is this a made up word that describes anything designed like that? Either way, I am laughing over here and would ask to see a picture of one but I'm afraid if it looks like it sounds I might p my pants laughing...


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

lmillette said:


> I always give my pups a treat right as I'm leaving because then they are busy eating the treat right when I walk out the door. . I also leave the radio on for noise.


I do exactly that too and it works very well. 
But you have to leave out the door right a way, so that the pup concentrate on the treat, not on you going away.






*


----------

